# Rabbit harness?



## Crimsonwingedbird (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello i got a rabbit around 1/2 years ago and i am attempting to introduce her to the outside but since we have a lack of fences i was wondering if a small dog harness would work on a mini lop? or would it be best to use a adjustable cat harness?​


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I believe they sell rabbit harnesses at petsmart and other pet stores


----------

